# Shirley aquatics



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

hi guys, I don't mind travelling to look at fish, going to BAS in Bolton a few times a year as well as travelling around the midlands. Thinking of going to shirley, is it worth a 100+ mile round trip? And how are the reps there, are they playing at it or do they have a decent selection? cheers


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't been to Shirelys for _ages_  

But, last few times I went, few years back, it was fantastic, well recommended. Last time I went, they didn't have reps though, so shows how long ago it was. 

I tried to go again recently, and was told they'd shut down :gasp: Turns out it was one of the little minor outlet branches that had, I found out after :devil: The main Shirley and Oxford branches are still open.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

capester said:


> hi guys, I don't mind travelling to look at fish, going to BAS in Bolton a few times a year as well as travelling around the midlands. Thinking of going to shirley, is it worth a 100+ mile round trip? And how are the reps there, are they playing at it or do they have a decent selection? cheers


Im not a "fish guy" but I went last week and was impressed by the place overal. good selection of fish, nice helpful staff. I went for the reptile section, but had a look around while there.

hollybush nurserys has some good fish selection too. worth a look if your in the area.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

The rep section is pretty good now, a touch pricy on things, but such as is the case with some shops.
As for the fish, I'm not the biggest fish fan in the world, but it's a cracking place, lots of Koi and a good selection of cold, tropical and marines. I'd recommend going


----------



## dean04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Shirley is my local shop and I think its brilliant! Staff are helpfull and they have a really good selction of stuff [reps and fish]. I got my royal from there and she is gem, shes never missed a feed or anything.


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

I go to Shirleys alot with my little girl, she loves it and she thinks its a mini Zoo! 
They have a large selection of fish, more coldwater and tropical and have probably one of the biggest selections of reps ive seen in rep shops. 
Last time we went we came away with 2 coldwater fish, Shirleys were selling them for 20p each as they had a 70th anniversary, the fish are still alive and growing fast! 
Worth going if you live in the midlands but 100+ mile trip is a bit steep, but each to their own :2thumb:


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like a nice shop im only just outside solihull shame i cant drive or i would go there

- just checked im only 6 miles from there think ill hop on bus


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Shame it would be a 200 mile round trip for me as otherwise would pop in there for a look.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys, sounds like I'll be taking a trip down!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Shirley Aquatics is quite good. More for fish than reptiles. A bit pricey maybe. Sometimes they have really good offers. Enthusiastic staff.

However if you are on an outing you MUST find time to go to "tropical waters" in acocks green. The front section is for 'bread and butter' fish, but the fishroom out the back is something else, and worth every mile of the trip especially if you like cichlids and 'oddities'. Give the reptile section a miss though.


----------



## Rachael Grace (May 4, 2009)

Shirley is an excellent shop cant speak highly enough of Nathan and Katie on the rep section. Would say that they get very busy at the weekends and you will struggle to get to speak to them properly. Would say thursdays a good bet usually quiet always time for a good natter. The oxford branch has more reps Im told but its never a problem to order stuff you want or find out if they are having something in in the future. Fish section cant be faulted staff all round in this place know their stuff.

If your after something then a phone call to see if they have it always worth it especially if your making a 100 mile round trip. Although there are a few other shops in the area worth a visit and Im sure that others will be able to give you some recommendations to make your trip worthwhile


----------



## dannie (Aug 2, 2008)

we love shirley wouldn't buy fish from anywhere else!!!! reps are a bit overpriced but i buy from preloved anyway!! cant beat shirly aquatics well worth the traveling


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Still sounding good, can't wait to get going! Thanks for the advice and any other rep or fish shop in the area info would be great! Are the ones on the A5 any good? Cheers


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

my beardie was from shirley, and hes fantastic, the advice nasthan gave me was top notch and katie let me take him in and sexed him for me  wed already guessed he was male but she confirmed!
the reptile section is fab, i love it, they are relaxed and easy to talk to and you can handle the reps if you ask! we got to babysit the carpet python (btw the persn who bought that was sooo lucky we were going to get her  ...grrr) while nathan helped a customer as she was out when we arrived! beauty!

the fish section is ace! the marine inverts are a god look at aswell!
go there! its worth it


----------

